# Big cities in Africa



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Despite Africa being desert, jungle and savannah, this thread will skip natural beauties and will focuse on urban centers...









http://www.mapsofworld.com/africa-political-map.htm


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Lagos, Nigeria*








http://www.traveltop.net/tin-can-lagos/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Lagos...








http://www.thebusinessyear.com/medianews/country/26/nigeria








http://www.careeraddict.com/16880/top-5-richest-people-in-nigeria


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Lagos...








http://slideplayer.com.br/slide/2469879/








http://paternitytestnigeria.com/dna-sample-collection-service-in-nigeria/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Porto Novo, Benin*








img








http://4photos.net/blog/porto-novo-country-photography/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Porto Novo








http://e-migration.ru/benin/fotografii-benina.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Abuja, Nigeria*








http://www.reiseservice-sacco.de/en/ethnic-travel/destinations/abuja-nigeria








http://m.bdonline.co.uk/5047908.article?mobilesite=enabled


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Abuja...








http://es.forwallpaper.com/wallpaper/zuma-rock-nigeria-231672.html








http://www.elmuni.com/nigeria-profundiza-en-sus-relaciones-economicas-con-mexico.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Douala, Cameroon*








img


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Malabo, Equatorial Guinea*








https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/equatorial_guinea/5238701955/








img


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Windhoek, Namibia*








http://www.fotolibra.com/gallery/449878/windhoek-namibia/ 








http://www.blackpast.org/gah/windhoek-namibia-1840








http://news.takungpao.com.hk/paper/q/2015/0324/2953357_print.html


----------



## afrikanerboy (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL! When did Salt Lake City become Abuja?? :banana:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

afrikanerboy said:


> LOL! When did Salt Lake City become Abuja?? :banana:


Wait. Let me check....

edit--->fixed


----------



## minymina (Jan 9, 2015)

Cairo - Egypt



























Larger Image









Larger Image



































































































Larger Image









Larger Image


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from African cities


----------



## Yux (Aug 21, 2015)

I usually like learning about SS Africa more than N Africa but Cairo looks nice in those pictures...with some N Africa being unstable at the moment, "slightly more stable" SS Africa needs this chance to enhance living standards, grow economically and learn to compete with N Africa...(somehow)


----------



## Indiatourbycabs (Jun 27, 2016)

Never thought Africa will be this good. Nice pictures.


----------



## Francisco94 (Dec 30, 2011)

You should viist the African forum for more good pics.


----------

